# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  Injection pain !!!!!!!

## mfg365

Ok so im on Sustanon 350 i took my first injection on tuesday 1cc in my right deltoid injection was good but a few hours later my shoulder was killing me very sore . now today (saturday ) i took my second shot 1cc in my left Glut i made sore i did a perfect injection and a again a few hours later my ass was KILLING ME and my balls felt a lil funny like a lite pain . at this point idk if i should stop ? if its BAD juice ? its sustanon 350 from dragon pharma

----------


## Catch

I keep hearing that it's the prop in the Sus that hurts so that's probably what's going on. Well, other than the fact that you're jabbing a needle into yourself. All of my injection sites get and stay sore. Glutes are the easiest on me. I thought my fukin leg was gonna fall off when I tried quads. Holy shit. 

So, you're doing 350mg twice a week? Tuesdays and Saturdays?

----------


## mfg365

i heard it mite be the prop to but still iv done cycles of cyp and enth n never had this problem

----------


## mfg365

and yea two shots a week so 700mgs

----------


## Catch

Is 1cc a similar dosage to your past cycles? Are you using similarly sized pins? Are you sterilizing properly? Including washing your hands? Are the injection sites red or hot to the touch? Have you taken your temperature?

If you don't have a fever, I'll just tell you what most of these guys will tell you... Lightly massage the site, take some ibuprofen, use a heating pad and... Suck it up and get to work. Lol.

----------


## mfg365

yea bro everything is the same and clean no redness or anything no fever. but having soreness in the injection site for 4 days is a lil much . iv bin doin this on and off for years and NEVER had anything like this

----------


## Catch

Yep. It's a pain in the ass (literally), but apparently part of the game. If your health isn't in question, it seems that you'll just have to work through it. 

But, perhaps someone with more knowledge and experience will have better/more advice for you.

----------


## DVD_Administrator

*look dear any one new to the story of taking injectable steroids or hormone should feel pain even if it's not a great pain the reason is the muscle tissue is not adapted to the sting of the syringe and it takes sometime to have healing and recovery shot after shot this pain will go with the wind never mind "all this in case you inject in right way"*

----------

